# Western Dressage is coming to town!



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

That's awesome! I've gotten into western & cowboy dressage lately and love it.

Jeans are acceptable, but also a scarf is required (I just tie mine in a knot under my collar). I think a tasteful amount of silver is fine, my bridle has it. I know a lot of people interpret "workmanlike tack" as "plain" but I figure if regular dressage can have bling browbands then why can't western have a little bit of traditional silver... 

It's cowboy dressage, but Eitan Halachmy has some videos on Youtube about the different gaits. I know western dressage is a little different and has more roots in traditional dressage, so I find a lot of the regular dressage training videos on Youtube help. The basics are all the same - rhythm, impulsion, softness, obedience, but with the consideration of the western horse's gaits, conformation, and temperament.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Sounds interesting, good for you. Are you allowed to use two hands or only one?
I would be interested in trying it. I do English dressage with my mare and she does sort of half hearted neck reining but I think it would be fun to try if I found any classes available in my area.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^One or two hands is acceptable, but switching (going from two hands to one, or one to two) is considered a fault.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Zexious said:


> ^One or two hands is acceptable, but switching (going from two hands to one, or one to two) is considered a fault.


That is where I have a problem!
Since you can show a horse any age in a snaffle, in western dressage, there should be no allowance in riding with two hands in a curb

In fact, I spoke to the Canadian western dressage rep. at a booth at a horse event, concerning this controversy, and they are trying to amend that rule, where a horse can be shown using two hands on a curb in western dressage


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Western Dressage Association of America

And from the rule book:

ATTIRE
Required apparel:
a. Suitable western hat
b. Long-sleeved shirt with any type of color; short sleeves may be worn at the discretion of the
judge.
c. Trousers, pants, a one-piece long sleeved equitation suit provided it includes a collar.
d. Boots.
e. Native and National attire can be worn when riding in Native or National tack. 

Optional apparel:
a. Necktie, kerchief, bolo tie, or pin.
b. Vest, jacket, coat, and/or sweater.
c. Spurs of Western or English style. Western spurs with rowels must not have sharp tines.
d. Chaps, shotgun chaps, or ******.
e. Protective headgear is acceptable; not required to be of western style. 

http://www.westerndressageassociation.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/WDAA-Attire-and-Equipment-Guide-rev04-09-2015.pdf


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It is already amended Smilie, new Canadian rules call for snaffles at lower levels, and by horses under 6, then they can go into a transitional curb, one is jointed to allow independent movement of the shanks, and this maybe ridden one or two handed. Fixed shank curbs are only allowed in Level 2 and above, for horses above 6 years old, and must be ridden one handed.

Lets not drag this thread down with that debate though...

In Canada, jeans are fine, long sleeve shirt is a must, ladies don't need a scarf, but the men wear a tie. Tack, it is a come in what you have party, bling is not frowned on, but nor does it earn you extra points. When I say come as you are, there are rules, which you have obviously checked out as to what is allowed and what isn't, but it is designed that mainly people can compete in what they normally ride in.

Hope you enjoy the experience, I really like WD.....


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

That's pretty exciting, I like to watch the videos on youtube. I started to get into working equitation (kind of like cowboy dressage/gymkhana) but want to get into this also.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

So you have to use a curb bit to show in Western Dressage? Not just a snaffle?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Celeste said:


> So you have to use a curb bit to show in Western Dressage? Not just a snaffle?


all the pics I have seen are with a snaffle and 2 reins. All of the pictures I found of Pam Grace riding were in a snaffle.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I show my two in Western Dressage. My mare goes two handed in a snaffle and my gelding goes two handed in a curb. 

As you can see my wardrobe has evolved over the past year.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Celeste said:


> So you have to use a curb bit to show in Western Dressage? Not just a snaffle?


No you don't snaffle is good


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Is cowboy dressage, western dressage, and the bridle horse three different things are far as training and riding concerned?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like I'll be doing one in September. Next year I'll plan to do the series if all goes well!!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> a. Suitable western hat
> c. Trousers, pants, *a one-piece long sleeved equitation suit provided it includes a collar*.


:shock:

This is a term I have never heard before. I did a Google search but only found a bunch of pictures of women in bathing suits with sleeves. I shudder at the thought of myself voluntarily wearing anything that resembles a bathing suit on horseback!! Can anyone clarify what this piece of attire looks like!?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I think they are more like unitards, with a snapping crotch. Prevents your shirt from riding up!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes, with bell bottoms. Like a toned down Elvis costume!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

greentree said:


> Yes, with bell bottoms. Like a toned down Elvis costume!


Well I learned something new today!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

SlideStop said:


> I think they are more like unitards, with a snapping crotch. Prevents your shirt from riding up!


This is exactly what they are.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SlideStop said:


> with a snapping crotch.



Sounds dangerous!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

My "fat suit" has a hook and eye closure... The only thing dangerous is trying to do it up in a porter potty! :lol:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

LoriF said:


> Is cowboy dressage, western dressage, and the bridle horse three different things are far as training and riding concerned?


 Not really - different competitions for the Western and the Cowboy dressage as Eitan Beth Halachmy who was one of the originals in the WD movement split away from them citing differences in the direction it was going in and he started the Cowboy Dressage but the basics are still the same. The Vaquero inspired followers like Jeff Sanders seem to get more involved with the CD freestyle competitions


----------



## Emoore (Sep 14, 2015)

How does one find a western dressage instructor or class? I've found Western pleasure, and regular dressage. I'm in Texas, this shouldn't be that hard!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Emoore said:


> How does one find a western dressage instructor or class? I've found Western pleasure, and regular dressage. I'm in Texas, this shouldn't be that hard!


We didn't have anything until this year. Long Island is very English and gymkhana. The past couple years it's increased in popularity. There are now TWO school shows locally for WP (classes are pleasure, horsemanship, showmanship, command and trail). This is the first year some of the dressage school shows have been open to western riders. There is also talk of doing a ranch pleasure clinic in the fall/spring and having a show in the summer. We are getting there slowly but surely! I'd try contacting some of your local dressage barns, or local horseman associations. They many no something OR can get you in touch with people who would want to get the ball rolling.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Emoore said:


> How does one find a western dressage instructor or class? I've found Western pleasure, and regular dressage. I'm in Texas, this shouldn't be that hard!


What part of Texas are you in? I know a couple. Message me if you want, I'm in the Northeast Texas/DFW area.


----------

